# Seeking Certified Doce Pares, Pekiti Tirsia, SSBD Instructors Needed Las Vegas



## Las Vegas Arts (May 13, 2009)

Seeking certified martial arts instructor in Las Vegas Area in any of the styles listed above.

James Hinz
Email: jameshinz@yhaoo.com 
Phone:702-689-7662


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2009)

I'm not sure who is in L.V. from those arts! Good luck.


----------



## wushuguy (May 13, 2009)

Have you tried searching their website for list of instructor or practitioner locations? Another good bet is to talk with someone in the Filipino community there.

Otherwise you can try craigslist or some networking site, to find someone who has studied in the style and willing to train with you until you do find an instructor. One can still learn from those guys without a certificate but who are proficient in the art... I am sure LV at least has guys practicing there, albeit in their backyards and not in a class. Remember, certificates in different systems mean different things, and not all certificates means quality instruction.


----------



## VegasM4 (May 14, 2009)

Try this

http://www.ckiusa.com/


----------

